# лица



## squeaksoup

Однако, angesichts der erfolgten staatlichen Registrierung des Eigentumsübergangs an 27.05.2XXX auf XYZ geht ABC davon aus, dass лица, подписавшие Договор купли-продажи от 27.05.2XXX ordnungsgemäß bevollmächtigt waren, его подписать. 
However, in view of the state registration of the transfer of ownership on 27 May 2XXX to XYZ, ABC assumes, that the parties, were duly authorized signatories to the Sales and Purchase Agreement on 27 May 2XXX.


My question regards the Russian word "лица." Can this mean people/parties in a contract such as this? Thanks!


----------



## vox05

squeaksoup said:


> My question regards the Russian word "лица." Can this mean people/parties in a contract such as this? Thanks!



В данном случае лица - те кто подписывал, т.е. people, не legal entities.


----------



## Q-cumber

Юридическое лицо - a legal body, a company
Физическое лицо  - a physical person


----------



## estreets

squeaksoup said:


> Однако, angesichts der erfolgten staatlichen Registrierung des Eigentumsьbergangs an 27.05.2XXX auf XYZ geht ABC davon aus, dass лица, подписавшие Договор купли-продажи от 27.05.2XXX ordnungsgemдЯ bevollmдchtigt waren, его подписать.
> However, in view of the state registration of the transfer of ownership on 27 May 2XXX to XYZ, ABC assumes, that the parties, were duly authorized signatories to the Sales and Purchase Agreement on 27 May 2XXX.
> 
> 
> My question regards the Russian word "лица." Can this mean people/parties in a contract such as this? Thanks!


Sure, that's what it means. Persons or parties which sounds better to your mind. Like those parties mentioned.
(of course not faces  ! )


----------



## Q-cumber

estreets said:


> Sure, that's what it means. Persons or parties which sounds better to your mind. Like those parties mentioned.
> (of course not faces  ! )



Not exactly... "Лицо" <person - legal term>  has nothing in common with "сторона" <party - legal term>

"Лицо" is a subject of law <субъект права>, a person with his rights, duties and legal capacity....

"Сторона" - a side of an agreement...


----------



## squeaksoup

Thanks, Q-cumber, for the clarification.


----------



## estreets

Q-cumber said:


> Not exactly... "Лицо" <person - legal term> has nothing in common with "сторона" <party - legal term>
> 
> "Лицо" is a subject of law <субъект права>, a person with his rights, duties and legal capacity....
> 
> "Сторона" - a side of an agreement...


Stop kidding anyway.
In agreements in Russian лицо is always (by experienced translators, of course) used and translated as party.
Some references: look at this: http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=3600086_1_2 (and compare)
And try to read the text quoted by *squeaksoup*
And if you don't know don't confuse people.


----------



## Q-cumber

estreets said:


> Stop kidding anyway.
> In agreements in Russian ëèöî is always (by experienced translators, of course) used and translated as party.
> Some references: look at this: http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=3600086_1_2 (and compare)
> And try to read the text quoted by *squeaksoup*
> And if you don't know don't confuse people.



No kidding... I'm perfectly serious.  
And, as a businessmen, I know a little bit about contracts. 


> *лицо* юр. image; person (физическое или юридическое); peace-breaker; restrictee; suborner; body (физическое или юридическое Arina S.)
> _*Source:* your reference _


Again: even though "*лица*, подписавшие договор..." obviously become parties to this Agreement, these two words ain't synonyms. You should use legal terms with care. I admit that "лицо" can be *replaced* <not translated> with 'party' in some particular phrases, 

*<...>*


----------



## estreets

Have you at least read about the Contracts (Rights of Third Parties) Act? Have you seen its correct translation into Russian?
Another thing to look at: http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=%F3%F7%E0%F1%F2%E2%F3%FE%F9%E5%E5+%EB%E8%F6%EE
*<...>*
In the given context the word лица should be translated as parties (as the best translation and as the word ALREADY used there) or as persons that would be much worse.
*<...>*


----------



## Q-cumber

estreets said:


> Have you at least read about the Contracts (Rights of Third Parties) Act? Have you seen its correct translation into Russian?
> Another thing to look at: http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=%F3%F7%E0%F1%F2%E2%F3%FE%F9%E5%E5+%EB%E8%F6%EE



Nice try, but no banana!  Did I tell anything about "*участвующее* лицо"?  If "лицо, не участвующее в правоотношении" means 'stranger', should we conclude that *лицо* to be 'always used & translated' as 'stranger', as it follows from your above statement?
  Let's get this straight: the noun "лицо" (itself) doesn't mean 'party'. Period.


----------



## oirobi

No way! "лица" here clearly means humans, "persons", "signatories" It is further corroborated by the German "ordnungsgemäß bevollmächtigt waren" (were properly authorised). Persons are normally authorised by the company they work for.

I have translated tons of contracts and agreements and no, never лицо (unless юр. лицо) meant a party. 

party = сторона 
parties = стороны

лицо = person
лица = persons


----------



## oirobi

The ultimate consideration, in my view, would be that a party cannot physically sign anything unless the party is a person (human being). Just stick to the simple equivalences I cited above and never think twice (-'


----------



## oirobi

"участвующее лицо" (=участник), как и "юр. лицо" - это уже "совсем другая история". участником может быть и юр. лицо. Если же слово "лицо" употребляется без модификатора, да еще в таком однозначном контексте - вердикт один: это - физ. лицо


----------



## estreets

oirobi said:


> No way! "лица" here clearly means humans, "persons", "signatories" It is further corroborated by the German "ordnungsgemдЯ bevollmдchtigt waren" (were properly authorised). Persons are normally authorised by the company they work for.
> 
> I have translated tons of contracts and agreements and no, never лицо (unless юр. лицо) meant a party.
> 
> party = сторона
> parties = стороны
> 
> лицо = person
> лица = persons


Переведите (только правильно) Contracts (Rights of Third Parties) Act.
*<...>*


----------



## cyanista

*Mod note:*

Пожалуйста, приводите весомые аргументы вместо того, чтобы обвинять друг друга в некомпетентности. Оскорбления и поддевки являются грубым нарушением правил форума.

Надеюсь на ваше понимание.


----------



## Q-cumber

estreets said:


> Переведите (только правильно) Contracts (Rights of *Third Parties*) Act.
> *<...>*


Не мытьём, так катаньем...  

   Название данного документа можно перевести как  _"Закон о Контрактах (Права *третьих сторон* или права *третьих лиц*)"_... 

   Цитирую первый раздел этого документа:


> (1) Subject to the provisions of this Act, a person who is not a party to a contract (a “third party”) may in his own right enforce a term of the contract if—


 _"Согласно положениям настоящего Закона, лицо (человек), не являющееся стороной <участником> контракта ("третье лицо [сторона]")... и т.д."_
  Обратите внимание, что закон:
а. чётко проводит грань между *лицом* <person> и *стороной* <party>;
б. вводит понятие  “third party” (оно взято в кавычки), которое является самостоятельным термином.
    Точно так же определение "третьего лица (стороны)" приводится в Гражданском Кодексе РФ и в других правовых документах.   
  Из вышесказанного отнюдь не следует, что понятия "лицо" и "сторона" <party> являются сколь-нибудь тождественными. По-моему, это совершенно очевидно без всяких словарей.


----------



## estreets

А теперь посмотрите в гугле, например, сколько упоминаний на лицо и сколько на сторону.
То есть слово "party" в некоторых случаях однозначно переводится как "лицо" (что Вы с упорством, достойным лучшего применения, абсолютно отрицаете).
Если носитель языка, после определенного размышления, приходит к выводу, что лучше всего подходит слово "party", при том, что "лицо" может переводиться как  "party", то лучше поучиться у носителей языка.
А не демонстрировать ему обоснования в духе "по решению ВЦСПС надо говорить ди тейбл, а не де тейбл".
Тем более что текст русский - из тех, в которых за шаблон взят перевод, скорее, с английского.


----------



## Q-cumber

estreets said:


> А теперь посмотрите в гугле, например, сколько упоминаний на лицо и сколько на сторону.
> То есть слово "party" в некоторых случаях однозначно переводится как "лицо" (что Вы с упорством, достойным лучшего применения, абсолютно отрицаете).



Уважаемый *estreets*, давайте будем придерживаться фактов. Сначала Вы утверждали,  что: 


> In agreements in Russian *лицо* is *always* (by experienced translators, of course) used and translated as party.


... с чем я *категорически* не согласился. 
Теперь Вы обтекаемо пишете, что... 





> _слово "party" в некоторых случаях, <но при этом> однозначно переводится как "лицо".  _


   И с этим утверждением я "абсолютно" не согласен, поскольку оно очевидно не соответствует истине. Слово "лицо" действительно может использоваться при переводе "party", но только с дополнительными уточнениями и модификаторами.   Смореть что-либо "в гугле" вряд ли имеет смысл, это всего лишь поисковый сервер... 306 000 (!) ссылок на слово "извените" никак не подтверждают правильность такого написания слова. Давайте обратимся к уважаемому Оксфордскому словарю:


> *party1*
> ■  noun (plural parties)
> a social gathering of invited guests, typically involving eating, drinking, and entertainment.
> a formally constituted political group that contests elections and attempts to take part in government.
> a group of people taking part in a particular activity or trip.
> a person or group forming one side in an agreement or dispute.
> informal a person, especially one with specified characteristics.
> ■  verb (parties, partying, partied) informal enjoy oneself at a party or other lively gathering.
> 
> be party (or a party) to be involved in.





> _Pocket Oxford Russian Dictionary © 2006 Oxford University Press:_
> *лиц|о́, а́, pl. ~́а nt. *
> face;
> черты́ ~а́ features;
> сказа́ть в л. кому́-н. to say to s.o.'s face;
> знать кого́-н. в л. to know s.o. by sight;
> быть к ~у́ (+ d.) to suit, become;
> (fig.) to become, befit;
> ~о́м к ~у́ face to face;
> пе́ред ~о́м (+ g.) in the face (of).
> (наружная сторона) exterior;
> (материи) right side;
> (fig.):
> показа́ть това́р ~о́м to show sth. to advantage;
> to make the best of sth.
> (человек) person;
> гражда́нское л. civilian;
> должностно́е л. official;
> духо́вное л. clergyman;
> в ~е́ (+ g.) in the person (of);
> от ~а́ (+ g.) in the name (of), on behalf (of).
> (индивидуальный облик) identity.





> Pocket Oxford Russian Dictionary © 2006 Oxford University Press:
> *party* /ˈpɑːtɪ/ n.
> (political group) па́ртия;
> ~ line поли́тика (or полити́ческий курс) па́ртии.
> (group) компа́ния, гру́ппа.
> (social gathering) вечери́нка.
> (participant in contract etc.) сторона́.
> (attr., shared):
> ~ line (teleph.) о́бщая телефо́нная ли́ния (see also sense 1).
> ■ cpd. ~ political adj. парти́йный;
> ~ political broadcast (Br.) пропаганди́стское выступле́ние па́ртии по ра́дио и́ли телеви́дению.
> 
> 
> party: WordReference English-Russian Dictionary © 2009Principal Translations
> party    n    (social gathering) разг.    вечеринка ж
> приём гостей м + мн
> форм.    званый ужин прил + м
> I'm throwing a party tonight.
> Я сегодня устраиваю вечеринку (or: званый ужин).
> party    n    (politics) политика:    партия ж
> His party won the election with a big majority.
> Его партия победила на выборах с большим преимуществом.
> *party    n    (law) юрид.:    сторона ж
> Neither party can back out once the contract has been signed.
> Ни одна из сторон не может отказаться от своих обязательств после подписания контракта.*


Как можно видеть, словарь не даёт никаких оснований для перевода "party" как "лицо" и vice versa.



> Если носитель языка, после определенного размышления, приходит к выводу, что лучше всего подходит слово "party", при том, что "лицо" может переводиться как "party", то лучше поучиться у носителей языка.


И снова Вы передёргиваете факты. Носитель *английского* языка ни к какому такому выводу не приходил. Он задал вопрос носителям *русского *языка по поводу значения *русского* слова "лица" в определённом контексте:


> My question regards the Russian word "лица." Can this mean people/parties in a contract such as this? Thanks!


Вы на этот вопрос дали не вполне верный ответ, я внёс обоснованное уточнение, вот и всё. Если Вы не согласны, аргументируйте свою точку зрения. Пока что Ваши аргументы никак не подтверждают Вашу позицию. Как справедливо заметил *oirobi*, _"участвующее лицо" (=участник), как и "юр. лицо" - это уже "совсем другая история". _ Равно как и "правильный перевод" существительного *"hot dog"* не доказывает, что слово "*dog*"  можно "в некоторых случаях однозначно переводить как "*сосиска*".  Согласны?

*<...>*


----------



## oirobi

А-а-а.... М-м-м..

Гм... Estreets, по-моему, не "уважаемый", а "уважаемая"? Если я правильно заметил...

Народ, во первых, носитель языка - не истина в посл. инстанции. Они, носители, тоже ошибаются. Кроме того, ему явно наплевать на наши дискуссии и кто тут прав, кто виноват. Чел явно занимается конкретным практическим делом и ему не до теоретизирования... А у нас тут щепки летят. Я думаю, что можно, наверно, найти контексты, в которых party будет означать лицо (кроме тех, где сторонами являются физлица). В данном конкретном случае речь, как я говорил, идет об уполномоченных "подписантах". Можно, конечно, уполномочить и дочернюю компанию, например; можно и зайца научить курить, но в конечном итоге, подписать может только человек/лицо. Поэтому в данном контексте речь идет о людях, а как он там уже перведет - его дело. Нам же, дабы не расшибить лбы, предлагаю просто-напросто остаться при своих мнениях.


----------



## Q-cumber

oirobi said:


> А-а-а.... М-м-м..
> 
> Гм... Estreets, по-моему, не "уважаемый", а "уважаемая"? Если я правильно заметил...


 			 		 	 	 К сожалению, не все участники указывают свой пол в профиле, поэтому могут возникать подобные недоразумения. Если я ошибся, прошу прошения у *estreets*. Я не специально. 

 Что касается остального: данный форум может в дальнейшем использоваться в качестве справочного материала самыми разными людьми, т.к. поиск в WR словаре выдаёт ссылки на темы, в заголовках которых содержатся те или иный ключевые слова. Поэтому углублённое обсуждение вопроса всегда приветствуется.


----------

